# Marina to Dubai Creek Golf Club early morning



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi All,

Can anybody tell me roughly how long it would take me to travel from the Marina to the Dubai Creek Golf Club, arriving about 7:30am? and also; what would be the best route to take?

Would I be best off heading out to the E311 and by-passing the city traffic? and would I be better off heading there for 6ish and go to the gym whilst I'm waiting?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

it would be easier to live nearer the Creek than commute every day. You need to go straight down the SZR, over Maktoum Bridge, turn right and the club is on your right. You would need to leave the Marina at about 6.30 am.


----------



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

Much thanks to a fellow Geordie!

That sort of travel time doesn't concern me, I am used to long journeys to work. I will also be going to the gym after work so I am not likely to return until later on in the evening when hopefully the traffic will be lighter???????!

I was thinking that the 311 may be a bit like the western bypass! Looks longer but quicker!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

not sure which is the 311 to be honest with you. Trust me you will get sick of that commute, you should live nearer, you could end up spending three hours a day in the car!!! all it needs is one accident and the place comes to a standstill, and there are accidents galore unfortunately! Where you from? Cramlington?


----------



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks GA,

Your spot on with Cramlington (centre of the universe); I don't know how I'm going to cope away from the place!!! 

I've not got much choice with the Marina to be honest but I'm quite happy with it. It's like everywhere I've read about over there; some like it, some don't - I'm too laid back to dislike anywhere (apart from Blyth and Sunderland) so couldn't give a monkeys where I am!! I won't be making that journey too often as I will be working on projects all over Dubai and I believe mainly down the Marina area. 
The E311 is out the back of Dubai and passes around the top of the Creek.

They reackon this Burj is bigger than your very own Rocket? I'll believe it when I see it! Now thats a building that wouldn't look out of place in Dubai!

Thanks Again


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If taking SZR, you'd be better off crossing the creek on the floating bridge as the Creek Golf Club turning is at the end of that bridge, not Maktoum. After the Lamcy Plaza signs (stay on SZR with turns into Umm Hurrair road), look for the next main exit which should be signed floating bridge. Follow signs and on bridge make sure you are in far right hand lane. It is signed to golf club.

Not an ideal journey, but you will largely be going against the traffic.

-


----------



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

Cheers Elphaba,

I was looking at that bridge on google earth and wondering if it would be quicker.

I take it that the E311 road isn't a good option? Be interested to hear if anyone uses it


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Is E311 Al Khail Road?? No one used the numbers I'm afraid. If it is that road, quicker if heavy traffic in that direction, not if quieter.

From Al Khail you take the Oud Mehta exit towards Wafi & you'lll see signs for floating bridge. Note it is only open between 6.00am and 10.00pm.

-


----------



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

I had considerred Al Khail road but I was thinking of following this around the top of the creek rather than going over the floating bridge. The road I was referring to (E311) is called Emirates Road apparently and again, this would take me around the top of the creek.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

you hate Sunderland!!! wow I have found myself a new friend!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Crammyman said:


> I had considerred Al Khail road but I was thinking of following this around the top of the creek rather than going over the floating bridge. The road I was referring to (E311) is called Emirates Road apparently and again, this would take me around the top of the creek.


Ah - Emirates Road. As I said we don't use the numbers around these parts and you'll get blank looks form most people if you do. Emirates Road takes you quite a bit out of your way & is further out than Al Khail. I wouldn't take that route unless I really had to as it is much longer. 

-


----------



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks again Elphaba,

It's difficult to get an idea of the scale of things sitting looking at a map in England.

5 weeks until I get there! The information provided on this website has been fantastic, especially from regular posters like yourself and Geordie Armani.

Thanks


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

thank you x


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I like Sunderland, and in fact I still have a jersey with the #4 Claudio Reyna on the back.

Another vote for use of Sheik Zayed Road. Emirates Golf Club is just on the other side of SZR from the Marina. Arabian Ranches and the Ernie Els courses might be an easier drive too.


----------



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Iron Horse,

Presumably your not a Mackem but your an American 'soccer' fan? and a fan of Caudio Reyna, not Sunderland? Believe me mate; if you'd been to Sunderland, you wouldn't like them!

Thanks for your opinions anyways!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Crammy are you going to be working at the Golf Club?


----------



## Spurdog (May 9, 2008)

Crammyman / GA

What's wrang with us lads from Sunderland !!.
Anyway we've both got crap football teams.


----------



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

GA - No I'm not working at golf club, my office will be next to it though and thought people would know where the golf club was.

Mackem lad - I was on late shift at Nissan when Kevin Phillips scored that lob in the Gullit Shearer game. Being surrounded by Mackems - it was my worst nightmare!!!

I was also at the home game a couple of months back!! I could send you some photo's of the celebrations if you like?!!!!


----------



## Spurdog (May 9, 2008)

Crammy
Outof interest, did you come across Alfie Bell whilst at Nissan. A good mate of mine. Although I,ve been away from S/Land for 25 years.

Anyone else - can you recomend short term furnished lets for maybe a month or so, until i move over permanently towards the end of the year. Working in JAFZ


----------



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

Alright Spurdog,
I never came across him - I worked in the paint shop and unless he worked in there too, I wouldn't know him. 

Having had a look about - I think your best bet would be to get a room in somebodies Villa for such a short period. Some of them are basically studio's within a Villa. I'm sure those who are over there will be able to tell you better though


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

True Crammy, I'm a yank and proud of it! Fan of Claudio or any yank playing in the EPL, Bundesliga or Championship for that matter. So gotta go with West Ham and Fulham for now, but would support Sunderland if I was there. I'm a football fan, believe me we call it football in the US too. However, American Football is the lexicon of choice so "soccer" it is called which is an English word for those outside observers. You a golfer by any chance or is it just because you are working nearby? A few guys with the company I work for live in the Marina.

I'm done, the Madinat is fab, strawberry sheesa is great.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Mackems!! get everywhere don't they Crammyman? they way I look at is - three lanes into Sunderland and two out - all the brains are imported.


----------

